# Farm Name and Herd Name... What is yours?



## ThreeBoysChicks

So we need to come up with a Farm Name and a Herd Name.  In looking through ADGA requirements for a Herd Name, they recommend 15 or less characters for a herd name with a max animal name of 30 characters.  So, what is your Farm Name and Herd Name?


----------



## redtailgal

Farm name is Thistledew.

Dont really have a herd name, but have a plant based theme going on.


----------



## Roll farms

I really, really wish I'd put more thought into ours wayyyy back when.

I'm so tired of "Roll Farms" I could spit.  But it's our USBGA, ADGA and website name, I hate to go changing it now.


----------



## Stacykins

I got Lone Linden, with tattoo LLN as a herd name with both the AGS and NDGA. Didn't get it with the ADGA, hah, the tattoo was taken, haha. 

The farm doesn't have a name really, yet. The family jokes and calls it Cold Comfort Farm (after the book and movie), but it isn't that dysfunctional! I chose Lone Linden because in the middle of a 15 acre hay field on the property is a huge American Linden tree all by it's lonesome. If I ever move away, I'll plant a new solo American Linden tree so it'll continue to have meaning.


----------



## purplequeenvt

We have the very original name of.....wait for it......Smith Family Farm. Very descriptive.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch

Our farm name is.... "Run-A-Muck Ranch"........ 
As for herd names... We don't really have specific names... We have tried the theme names.... flowers, foods, movie characters, cartoon characters, opposite names(boys with girl names, girls with boy names), singer/band/songs,  etc. etc... But in the long run, our kids come up with most of the animal names, and kinda go with whatever they feel fits the animals....
(we've had.... a jacob ram named "Tweety Bird", a turtle named "Chitty-chitty-bang-bang", a Pot Belly Pig named "Moo", etc. etc)


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

I hate to state to obvious, but we are Stubborn Hill Farm.  No herd name.  We were going with food related names for the cows at first;  Patty, Stew, Chuck.  But that took a turn when we got a Clyde and a Reba.  Have fun picking your name!


----------



## ksalvagno

Farm - Salvagno Farm, Inc

herd name - Salvagno's

Tattoo identifier - SFI


----------



## KinderKorner

Farm name is Kinder Korner

Herd Name is Kinder Korner for both KGBA and ADGA

Tatto is KK for KGBA
and KK2 I think for ADGA

Pretty simple.


----------



## Queen Mum

I have been wracking my brain for a long time on this one.  I like whimsy.  When I get a forever home, I want something whimsical or a little nutty.  I was thinking of Heart Nut Farm.  It's the name of a lovely tree.  It has a smooth shelled sweet walnut like a heart that that is kind of a cross between a walnut and a pecan.    Herd name would be Seorang  (Love in Korean).

My other choice for Herd name would be Heinza.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Hmmm.... Not registered. I will someday but for now; my farm names a secret.


----------



## billyandtimmyplace

Farm name: Crown Ranch
Names? well...  The boys that are ending up in the freezer are always name Rocky, and just a bunch of other names. Like a cow with a floppy ear... Floppy! ( how original, i know  )


----------



## capretta

I'm 'Center of the Earth Farm' and I have yet to get registered with all my various breeding stuff ADGA, ABGA etc.
Why? You ask? My first goats were named Axel, Otto and Arne. Not my idea  
Anyone want to help me change it? I still have the opportunity!!  I can't even remember if I liked that book, all I remember is how much I hated my Language Arts teacher...


----------



## secuono

What is a Heard Name and what's it for?


----------



## purplequeenvt

secuono said:
			
		

> What is a Heard Name and what's it for?


A herd name is used to identify an animal as coming from your farm/breeding on its registration papers. For instance, we use the name "Smith Family" to register our Border Leicesters. The "Smith Family" would precede the animal's individual name or number.....such as Smith Family 8015 or Smith Family Minerva. Some registries require you to register a herd name and some don't.


----------



## heather1029

My father in law wanted something unique- so we went with.... Belly Acres Farm...
Kinda weird I know  But it works for us!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm

My farm is Heavenly Springs Farm. We have all our animals registered with Heavenly Springs or Heavenly Springs Farm depending on how many letters the association allows. My son got Shetland sheep last fall. We couldn't use the farm name because it was too long. So his flock name is Matthews Farm. He was excited about that.


----------



## TTs Chicks

heather1029 said:
			
		

> My father in law wanted something unique- so we went with.... Belly Acres Farm...
> Kinda weird I know  But it works for us!


I love your farm name!  I have some belly achers around here so your name hits home


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

We did "Double G Farm" for the ADGA registration - last name first initial is G. The tattoo is GGF2

No theme for the animal names - DH kept asking why we needed a theme.  Men. We have a cat named "Miss Kitty" a dog named "Stinky Dog", and one of our hens is "Knot Head".

No theme here, just stating the obvious I guess.


----------



## jarvisqh

Jarvis quarter horses ..      i guess thats kinda mom and dads .. but since itll be mine one day   its mine too lol ..    

the horses .. we try and make their registered names take something from the moms side and some thing from the dads..     and i liek giving them cute or cool registered names...  like ..  play baby girl ..   all tuckered out ..    heart on his shoulder ..   lil janie ..   ..   my gelding "Blade"  is silverados edge ( his sires name is little silverado )  when he was born .. i thought "man he looks sharp"   so .. sharp led me to blade .. blade led me to edge lol ..   
 my goat herd .. is all african animals (i think .. okapi might be south america)    just got in the theme when i named the first one (makin fun of her weight ) hippo   now its  hippo  okapi  zebra  ellephant and giraffe .. (so far  )       the dogs have random names ..   i have Kahna (blue healer ) Dot (i was 7 ) ((blue healer)   and the newest Fletch  (the jack rat)  he has a arrow on his head .. and the fletching on his nose ..   thought it would be unique <3 

 all of my mare Buttercups babys have had B names    blade, bravado, barracuda and breaker    

janies are wierd names ..  theres Tumbleweed .. and Cornbred..  lol ..    we have alot of fun when it comes to naming  the babies every year .. 


 my chickens did all have Norse names ( was going through a How to train your dragon kick <3) lol 

     the horses are the only registered animals we have ..so ..   until i  start getting registered goats ..    itll just be the jarvis qh ranch lol


----------



## redtailgal

The farm name is "Thistledew" (play on words for "this will do")

The goat herd I am calling the "flower children".....aside from the two wethers, they will be named for flowers and plants


----------



## RainySunday

Our farm name is RainySunday Ranch

Herd name (with ADGA and AGS) is RainySunday (tattoo RSUN)

Our goats so far follow their mom's name for theme.  The four does were bought as adults and therefore were named and registered before we got them.

Peekaboo had _Tag You're It_ and _Hopscotch _last year, and this year had _Solitaire_ and _Double Dutch_  (kid games, see?)

Amber had_ Koelsch, Pilsner_ and _Shandy_ this year (beer type beverages)

Alibi had _Felony_ and _Jail Bird_ this year (legal names)

And Lindy (registered name Lindsey, which I don't like as a goat name, so we call her Lindy, like Lindy Hop) didn't end up following the theme.  She had one special little guy we named_ Gizmo_; he didn't make it, but he was a funny little guy.

Next year, we will probably switch to a theme of the year, or something.


----------



## babsbag

We don't really have a farm name, I call it Spoonfed Farm, hubby calls it Honey Do. 

My ADGA herd name is Bee Udderly Happy. It is too long for fancy goat names, but I like it. It is also my soap and lotion business name.  My tatoo is BAB1

My ABGA herd name is Kaleidoscope. Thanks to Roll Farms I have a spot addiction and I wanted a name that would reflect the wild patterned goats I hope to breed. My tag line on my business cards is Kaleidoscope Boers, where quality animals can be spotted.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well my Kikos are NKR registered and are "Straw Hat Kikos" and my Nigerians are NDGA registered and are "Straw Hat Goats"


----------



## GLENMAR

Glen Mar Farm










same herd name here.


----------



## kfacres

Everything operates under KF-Acres- the dairy, sheep, and beef...  But we have been known to show under Hurricane Hamps, and Black Diamond Shrops.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Farm name: White Mountains Ranch
Herd Name: WM Ranch
Tattoo: WMR1*


----------



## SchönFarbe

I was playing around with German words and came up with Schön Farbe witch translates into beautiful color
I'm still starting out in the goat business and none of my baby's are registered yet so idk if the registration people would let you do that sort of thing or not but I like it


----------



## goats&moregoats

I have not been able to register as of yet. I do have a name picked for the farm.  I have a small list of possibilities for the herd name as well and I am pretty sure my tattoo pick is not being used either. Crossing fingers, will be registered by end of August at the latest.

Animal names vary at this point as a few are owned by other family members. However have started a theme using native American words, so hoping to stick to that. Right now I have:

Izzy (came with name),
Sweet Sakura: Japanese Cycle of life. Owned by another family member.
Hakuna-Matata: from Lion King, meaning: No worries for the  rest of your days. Owned by another family member.
Cheekahla Kinta: Little Deer  Lokota
Koko Mapiya:  Night(Blackfoot) Sky(Sioux) Known as Peanut at the barn. Peanut was her given name from previous owner.
Loco Loki: Crazy(Spanish) Loki(Norse god of mischief) My son named.
Crazy Enapay Viho: Crazy Brave(Sioux) Chief(Cheyenne) Known as Gus Muss at the barn. Gus was his given name from previous owner.
One Royal Esha:  One Royal Desire(Hindi )
Coconut Rum(English)  Owned by another family member.
Venus ( came with name)
Mavis: daughter named her
Bambi: owned by another family member.

Sheep: Rhett & Scarlett. Owned by another family member.

GP: LGD's Tahoe & Yukon came with names at 7yrs old.


----------



## nstone630

If we ever did register as a farm....I'd have to say we'd do Stone Plantation  Just what I've always called our little lot of land and animals.

I'm not sure the process of actually registering. Might have to look into that. What does it take to qualify?


----------



## mikiz

I don't know if you can or need to register as a farm in Aus, but I've decided the prefix for all my animals will be "Zwinter" or "ZW", the place I eventually settle on will have that as part of the title, something like Zwinter Acres or Zwinter Fields.
This is in memory of my first dog, a blue and white Amstaff who was only 20 months when she mysteriously passed away, of no known cause. 
Her name was Winter, which in Dutch (my heritage) is Zwinter, my last name also starts with Z, so it all works!
The farm animals will consist of blue, white, blue & white, silver, and black and combinations thereof, whichever breeds I can find in those colours, if it's not that colour it doesn't stay. (also helps me not keep everything )
I have her ashes, and when I find the perfect place I will bury her and plant a tree over her grave.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Broody butts farm


----------

